

Github:Enterprise for SMBs - mdjanic

How many of you would consider using a tool similar to Github:Enterprise if it was priced much more competitively? Say 250$/year, and if you want a new major release again $250/year - on-premises install, unlimited users and repositories.<p>I know there are a bunch of open source Github clones, some more, some less supported, but I have a feeling a well (and constantly)-developed and pleasing interface would help us all.
======
cmelbye
Atlassian Stash? It's obviously focused on just repository hosting and it's
not "$250/year", but the prices are certainly a lot lower than what GitHub
charges.

------
bmelton
There is already GitLab[1], which I haven't personally used but have heard
exceptional things from people who have. It's MIT-licensed, distributes new
releases regularly, is designed to fit exactly this need, and is attractive.

I don't know if it's feature-for-feature complete with Github, but from the
screenshots, it certainly looks close enough to fit the needs of many.

Are you planning to start from scratch?

[1] - <http://gitlabhq.com/>

